# hop seeds on ebay?



## taeanbrewer (4/3/15)

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/171703423640?nav=SEARCH

What are these seeds and has anyone bought seeds from ebay with success?


----------



## Grainer (4/3/15)

why would you bother when the plants are sooooo cheap and sooooo readily available through this forum? support your AHBers and buy plants here


----------



## Judanero (4/3/15)

From memory there is at least one other thread on here about hop seeds, it sounds as though they're not the easiest to germinate and even if they pop there's no guarantee that they'll be female (unless you're after cross breeding but that's another story altogether).

I looked at another seller on ebay that allegedly had Amarillo hop seeds for sale, considering how tightly they have been protecting this copyrighted variety I highly doubt that they are legit. And hypothetically even if they are they may not display the same characteristics that make their parent so desirable.

It is so very easy to grow hops with rhizomes, that is why I and a lot of others don't bother with seeds.


----------



## Spiesy (4/3/15)

Judanero said:


> It is so very easy to grow hops with rhizomes, that is why I and a lot of others don't bother with seeds.


But extremely limited with what rhizomes are available.


----------



## Spiesy (4/3/15)

taeanbrewer said:


> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/171703423640?nav=SEARCH
> 
> What are these seeds and has anyone bought seeds from ebay with success?


Who knows what seeds they are - they're from China.

Couldn't be arsed taking a risk on my brew with unknown hops, to be honest. It is cheap though.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/15)

I buy a lot of seeds from eBay UK they also have the hop seeds but they are used for hop pillows not for brewing.


----------



## Judanero (4/3/15)

Spiesy said:


> But extremely limited with what rhizomes are available.


Yeah limited, but I think there's about seventeen different varieties available in Oz so there is a few to choose from.


----------



## pcmfisher (5/3/15)

Are you allowed to bring seeds into Australia?


----------



## Matplat (5/3/15)

It they are properly identified, and not a restricted variety, then yes.


----------

